# بحث عن تطوير المكيف الصحراوي



## المهندس صالح التميمي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,, اما بعد ...

الكل يعلم ان المكيف الصحراوي نسبة الرطوبه فيه تصل الى 80 بالميه وهذا مايسبب من سلبيات على الممتلكات من اثاث وما شابه في المكان المراد تكييفه ..

انا لدي بحث عن كيفيك تقليل الرطوبه ووضع مكثف للمكيف الصحراوي ..

فمن لديه معلومات او صور او شبه معلومه فلا يبخل علينا بالفايده ..

اتمنى من الله ثم منكم التعاون والفايده للجميه ..

وشكراً ,,,,,


----------



## المحتسب لله (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*اخي الكريم ... 

هناك بسيط جدا لنزع الرطوبه من اي شيء مراد

وهو وضع سخانات في مخرج الهواء ... وهذا يقلل من نسبه الرطوبه بشكل ملحوظ ... وبالتجربه

تقبل تحياتي
سلاااااااام*​


----------



## حسن عبد الصاحب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ان ازالة الرطوبة من اي مكان تتطلب من ان يمر الهواء المسحوب من الحيز على سطح بارد لكي نضمن التكثف والتخلص من الرطوبة للمزيد من المعلومات راسلني على البريد التالي
hasan.salamy***********


----------



## تقني1987 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

حبي اكو فكرة ما اعرف ناجحة او لا
حط حبيبات الماصة للرطوبة بكثرة بالدكت يمكن اتقلل شوية


----------



## صائب العربي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

aamer قال:


> *اخي الكريم ... *​
> *هناك بسيط جدا لنزع الرطوبه من اي شيء مراد*​
> *وهو وضع سخانات في مخرج الهواء ... وهذا يقلل من نسبه الرطوبه بشكل ملحوظ ... وبالتجربه*​
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> *سلاااااااام*​


أخي هو يطلب التخلص من الرطوبة الزائدة وانت هنا تلغي مايتم عمله داخل المكيف الصحراوي... لذا فالأمر يحتاج الى تفكير عميق لأيجاد حل لهذه المشكلة وانا افضل البحث عن بحوث في هذا المجال وأكيد سنجد الكثير ممن بحث في هذا الحقل, واذا لم نحصل على حل فالكل مدعو للتفكير لايجاد طريقة للتخلص من هذه المشكلة الأزلية...
تقبلوا تحياتي...


----------



## صائب العربي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

حسن عبد الصاحب قال:


> اخي الكريم ان ازالة الرطوبة من اي مكان تتطلب من ان يمر الهواء المسحوب من الحيز على سطح بارد لكي نضمن التكثف والتخلص من الرطوبة للمزيد من المعلومات راسلني على البريد التالي
> hasan.salamy***********


أخي العزيز أعتقد أن مشكلة المكيف الصحراوي هي الرطوبة العالية المصاحبة للهواء الداخل الى الحيز وليس العكس... والهواء المسحوب من الحيز لا يتم اعادته الى الحيز في مكيفات الهواء الصحراوية وانما يطرد الى خارج الحيز...واذا كان لديك طريقة معينة... فهل يمكنك أن تذكرها هنا حتى يتسنى لنا مناقشتها معاً للوصول الى حل...والله الموفق.


----------



## صائب العربي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

تقني1987 قال:


> حبي اكو فكرة ما اعرف ناجحة او لا
> حط حبيبات الماصة للرطوبة بكثرة بالدكت يمكن اتقلل شوية


بغض النظر عن أن الفكرة ناجحة أولا أو ممكنة التطبيق أو العكس... السؤال المهم هل هي اقتصادية؟؟؟
مع التقدير...


----------



## صائب العربي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

وبالنسبة لطريقة تبريد الهواء الخارج من الحيز... فهذا هو ماتقوم به بالضبط أجهزة التكييف العاملة باستخدام مائعات التبريد (والبعض يسميها غازات التبريد وكلاهما صحيح)(المكيفات الجدارية بمختلف أنواعها وكذلك أجهزة التكييف المركزي).
فهل الحل أن نضع مكيف يعمل بمائع التبريد للتخلص من الرطوبة المصاحبة للهواء المبرد بالمكيف الصحراوي!!! أعتقد أن العملية ستتعقد وسينتفي سبب استخدام هذا النوع من أجهزة التكييف...وعلينا أن لا ننسى الأسباب التي اضطرتنا للجوء الى استخدام المكيف الصحراوي ونحن نفكر في ايجاد حل للتخلص من مشكلة الرطوبة الزائدة... واوؤكد الزائدة فقط!


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني aam و حسن و تقني و صائب 

اشكركم ع المرور والمعلومات المفيده ,,
اما بالنسبه لاخوي حسن فأرجو ان كان هناك معلومات اضافيه فل تطرحها هنا لكي يفيد الجميع بهذا المنتدى ,,
اما اخوي صائب فأشد ع يدك بأن نبحث لكي نرقى بهذه المعلومه للجميع ,,

وشكراً


----------



## برجاخ ابو القاسم (2 نوفمبر 2007)

انا الصحراء لها حرارة جافة بنسبة% 20 ولهذا يجب رفع فى الحرارة الرطبة


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوي ابو القاسم ,, 
اشكرك ع مرورك ,,,
اما بالنسبه لما طرح منك ليس البحث المراد البحث فيه هو لماذا هذا الرطوبه ,,
نحن نبحث عن كيفيت ازالة الرطوبه او التقليل منها بشكل كبير يناسب الحيز المراد تكييفه ,,
لان الرطوبه الناتجه عن المكيف الصحراوي بما يقارب 80 بالميه وهذا مايسبب اضرار بالاشياء الموجوده داخل الحيز المراد تكييفه من اثاث وماشابه ,,
اتمنى من الجميع التواصل او من لديه معلومه يطرحها للأفادهـ 

وشكراً


----------



## برجاخ ابو القاسم (3 نوفمبر 2007)

سلإم عليكم ان الحرارة فى الوسط الخارجى تكون جافة علينا رفع الحرارة الرطبة بدون تغير في الحرارة المحسوسة


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوي ابو القاسم , انا ابي طريقه لتقليل الرطوبه ,
يعني الرطوبه الناتجيه من المكيف الصحراوي نسبتها 80 بالميه وانا ابي اقللها ,

انا عندي مشروع تخرج وهو كيفيت تقليل الرطوبه بالمكيف الصحراوي 
والطريقه اللي ابحث عنها وضع مكثف في المكيف الصحراوي فمن لديه معلومات او اي صور توضيحيه فلا يبخل لفايدة الجميع ,,

وشكراً 

اخوكم / صالح التميمي


----------



## برجاخ ابو القاسم (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بلفرح وسرور يا اخي صالح التميمى ان نتعاون على حلمك بريدى الألكترونى [email protected]


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوي برجاخ ,,,نتشرف نحن كذالك ,,,,


----------



## المهندس صباح (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء :
كما هو معروف للجميع في المكيفات الصحراوية يوجد خزان لتدوير المياه على أسطح المبخرات وتكون درجة حرارة الماء في هذا الخزان منخفضة وهي بحدود 22 درجة مئوية لذا أقترح وضع ملف أنابيب (كويل) داخل دكت دفع الهواء ومضخة تقوم بتدوير الماء من حوض المكيف الصحراوي الى ملف الأنابيب ثم يعود الماء الى الحوض مرة أخرى مما يؤدي الى أنخفاض درجة حرارة سطح ملف الانابيب وبالتالي نحصل على سطح بارد يتكثف عليه بخار الماء عند مرور الهواء المشبع بالرطوبة وسوف نحصل على نتائج جيدة أن شاء الله تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخوي المهندس صباح ,,,معلومات جداً رائعه ومفيده ,,,لو تكرمت اخوي صباح لو عندك معلومات اضافيه او صور توضيحيه او كتيبات او بحوث انا احتاجها وبقووهـ ,,وشكرا ع مرورك وافادتك ,,


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
عندى فكرة وربما تكون فكرة مرت عليكم
نحن فى دمياط نستخدمها كثيرا وهىتركيب فلتر او مرشح مياه اثناء عمليه رش الموبيليا فى جهه خروج الهواء وبذلك يخرج الهواء غير مشبع بالبخار ويكون هواء جاف تماما
والمرشح مزود باسطوانه لتجميع الماء 
ارجو ان تكون الفكره بسيطه وانا جربتها


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً اخوي حسن على مرورك ,,حسن لو عندك معلومات اضافيه او رسومات توضيحيه فلا تتردد بأفادة الجميع بهذا الملتقى الرائع ,,ودمتم ,,,


----------



## المهندس صباح (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي صالح:
حتى أتمكن من مساعدتك أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات كافية عن حجم ونوع المكيف الصحراوي الذي تعمل عليه لكي أكون دقيقاً في الاجابة حيث لكل نوع من المكيفات الصحراوية طريقة خاصة بمعاجة مسألة الرطوبة تحياتي للجميع


----------



## sulaiman (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك معلومة قيمة


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يتم التصنيع كالاتى وبكل بساطه
1/ خزان مياه اى مقاس مناسب
2/ موتور عادى وليكن موتور غساله عاديه
3/ سير لنقل الحركه من الموتور الى عامود مركب على بليتين ويكون افقيا
مركب على هذا العامود ريش الومنيوم (يعنى مروحه افقيه)
تنقل الحركه من الموتور الى العامود(المروحه) 
تمر المروحه على هواء يكون بارد نسبيا مثلا خيش مبلل او به ثلج
يتم التحكم فى الهواء الخارج بمجارى هواء مربعه 10سم*10 سم او مجارى دائريه الى عده غرف
هذا هو المكيف الصحراوى( مكيف بلدى)
اجو من الله ان اكون وفقت فى الشرح
اما الرسم قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى
اخوكم / حسن الغزلانى


----------



## جابر حمزة سعد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نضع في المكان المراد تكييفه حساس رطوبة فإذا زادت الرطوبة عن 50% مثلاً يرسل إشارة بقفل مضخة الماء فقط مع إستمرارية عمل المروحة . 
وإذا كنت مصمم على وضع دائرة مكثف بمخرج الهواء يرسل حساس رطوبة إشارة إلى دائرة التكثييف لتعمل وتزيل الرطوبة الزائدة .


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ صالح التميمى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ونحن بصدد موضوع سحب الرطوبة النسبية من مكيف الصحراء على ان يستفاد من خفض درجة الحرارة نتيجة بخر الماء لذا ارى :
يجب ان يتم بخر الماء فى حيز معدنى داخل المكان المراد تكييفه على أن يكون ناتج البخر مدفوعا خارج المكان المراد تكييفه لذا سوف يستفاد من خفض درجة حرارة الحيز المعدنى وبالتالى المكان المراد تكييفه دون ان اضيف رطوبة جديدة اليه . 
أرجو ان اكون عرفت اشرح لك فكرتى وشكرا ...


----------



## كاسر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

تحية للجميع

أستسمحكم لتوضيح بعض المفاهيم حول عمل المكيف الصحراوي Desert Cooler

والتي تقوم بالتبريد بما يسمى التبريد التبخيري Evaporative cooling 

وهي عملية تتم عن طريق امرار الهواء على رذاذ الماء وينتج عنها تبخير لكمية من الماء وبالتالي:

1. تزداد رطوبة الهواء (مع ثبوت الانثالبي ويمكن القول: مع ثبوت درجة الحرارة الرطبة WB)

2. يبرد الماء. وفي حالة تدويره فإنه يبرد إلى درجة تساوي WB للهواء ولا يمكن بالشكل العادي أن يبرد الماء أقل من ذلك.

وهنا نقف قليلاً لنقول أنك لو قمت بقياس درجة حرارة الماء أو استشعرتها بيدك فستلاحظ انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء مع الوقت

وهذا الأمر بلا شك يؤثر على برودة الهواء أيضاً


3. تترسب الأملاح بعد مدة.

وإذا أردنا استيعاب العملية والتطوير عليها فيجب أولاً أن نربطها بالخريطة السيكرومترية:

تجدون في المرفق صورة لخريطة سيكرومترية تم تنفيذ العملية التي تتم بالمكيف الصحراوي عليها وهي العملية 
A-B

(مثال توضيحي)

فيبدأ الهواء دخوله عند A
ثم يرطب إلى B
وبهذا تنخفض درجة الحرارة الجافة من 38 C إلى 22.5

بينما ترتفع رطوبته من أقل من 20% إلى أعلى من 80% وهي درجة عالية نسبياً

ولهذا يمكننا القول بأن عملية التبريد التبخيري هي مجرد عملية تحويل الحرارة المحسوسة إلى حرارة كامنة

والدليل على ذلك هو بقاء المحتوى الحراري من المادة( وهو ما يسمى بالانثالبي )ثابتاً

إذن ما هي الحلول المقترحة

هناك ما يسمى بالمبرد التبخيري ذو المرحلتين Two-Stage Evaporative Cooler

وفكرته مبسطة أن نقوم بداية بالاستفادة من الماء البارد بعمل تبادل حراري غير مباشر (أي بدون ترطيب) بأن يمرر الماء بملفات تحوي ريش( أو زعانف لزيادة سطح التبادل الحراري) 
وبهذا نحصل على تبريد محسوس
العملية من A إلى C
ثم بعد ذلك ندخل الهواء للترطيب (عملية تبريد تبخيري عادية، تزداد فيها رطوبة الهواء)
العملية من C إلى D
وبهذا نحصل على نفس درجة الحرارة DB ولكن برطوبة أقل




وهذه روابط تصفحتها قبل كتابة الموضوع. قد تجدون فيها فائدة وتفصيل

http://www.socalgas.com/construction/builders/Builders Resource Guide/Two-stage.htm


http://www.energy.ca.gov/reports/2004-04-07_500-04-016.PDF

http://www.toolbase.org/Technology-Inventory/HVAC/two-stage-evaporative-cooler



تحياتي


----------



## قحطان العابدي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء 
إن مبدأ عمل المكيف الصحراوي هو تبخير الماء الذي يأخذ الطاقة الحرارية للتبخر من الهواء الذي يكون بدرجة حرارة عالية فيسبب إنخفاض في درجة حرارة الهواء ونتيجة تبخر الماء فسيكون الهواء المبرد برطوبة عالية وهذه هي إمكانية المكيف الصحراوي ولذلك فإنه لا يعمل في المناطق الرطبة جدا لذلك نلجأ إلى مكيف الهواء الذي يعمل بواسطة مائع تبريد مثل الفريون. أما بالنسبة إلى الطريقة التي نزيل بها الرطوبة الموجودة في الهواء فهي أما بإستخدام ملف تبريد تكون درجة حرارة سطحه أقل من نقطة الندى للهواء وهذا غير ممكن في المكيف الصحراوي، أو بإستخدام موا لها قابليه إمتصاص وأنا أرى إنه الحل الأفضل في المكيف الصحراوي لأن مشروعك هوالتخلص من الرطوبة العالية في المكيف الصحراوي. أما بخصوص وضع ملف تسخين في مخرج الهواء فهذه الطريقة خاطئة وغير معقولة لأن كمية بخار الماء الموجودة في الهواء تبقى ثابتة لاتتغيير ولكن يحصل تغير في الرطوبة النسبية.


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته​ 
بشمهندس صالح​ 
ما امكانيه استخدم السليكا جل علي حد معرفتي هي نازع جيد للرطوبه فهل يوجد امكانيه بتمرير الهواء عليها


----------

